# Simulación Amplificador Chino 300 W



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 12, 2016)

Hola amigos, recientemente he adquirido en Aliexpress un amplificador designado como LJM 10-1, pero para mi sorpresa, me han enviado el par de amplificadores sin ningún manual de instrucciones ni de ajuste. Dicen que ya viene ajustado y probado, pero me gustaría saber los valores para verificarlo cuando lo vaya a poner en marcha. Y conocer un poco cuales son sus características reales.

He encontrado el esquema del LJM 10, el LJM 10-1 que yo poseo es una variante en el que los transistores de potencia 2sc5200 y complementario han sido sustituidos por njw0281 y complementario.

He montado la simulación en multisim siguiendo el esquema que adjunto, pero no funciona. (algunos transistores no aparecen en la base de datos y he puesto otros en su lugar)

Desearía si alguien fuese tan amable de verificar la simulación y detectar cuál es el error, le estaría muy agradecido. Tengo la sospecha de que el esquema tiene algún error, ya que he repasado la simulación mil veces y no me he apercibido de ningún error al recrearla.

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2016)

Si funciona bien  NO LO TOQUES ! 

O quedó conectado mal algún cable , Multisim tiene esa manía  , o el diagrama es falso para que no se los copien , cosa muy común .


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 12, 2016)

Gracias Dosmetros, no sé si funciona porque aún no lo he conectado físicamente.

En realidad, mi intención no es tocarlo, sino conocer la potencia real y su capacidad, tengo la intención de ponerlo con una carga de 3 ohm alimentado con +42/0/-42v. Aunque no estaría de más para cuando lo conecte realmente verificar que la corriente de reposo está bien ajustada. (lo venden como un clase AB ajustable a clase A, supongo que vendrá ajustado por defecto en clase AB, sería muy triste que en su vuelo inicial se convirtiera en humo, jejeje) Mi intención es seguir los pasos en la "puesta en marcha..." del señor Fogonazo para no correr riesgos. También estoy pendiente de buscarme unos disipadores para instalárselo, ya que el kit no los incluye. Eso sí, han tenido el detalle de incluir en una bolsita los aislantes para los transistores, no son de mica, sino una especie de tejido siliconado gris 

Posíblemente el diagrama sea falso, no soy entendido en electrónica y no sabría encontrar cuál es el error 'intencionado', pero si alguien lo encuentra fácilmente y lo corrige me sería de gran utilidad y le quedaría muy agradecido.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2016)

A simple vista *R26* está mal conectada.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 12, 2016)

Siii, gracias! a R26 olvidé conectarla. Y eso que lo repasé mil veces...

Lo he corregido, ya se ve algo en el osciloscopio, pero sigue sin funcionar.

Adjunto el fichero corregido.

Si se fijan he puesto un condensador llamado CX que no aparece en el esquema pero si está en la PCB.
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2016)

FogoVersión (Patente en trámite)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 12, 2016)

Hola a todos , tengo una pregunta : un amplificador Chino recebe ese nonbre porque fue desahollado por un inginiero Chino o porque fue armado con todos conponentes de procedencia China    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , tengo una pregunta : un amplificador Chino recebe ese nonbre porque fue desahollado por un inginiero Chino o _*porque fue armado con todos conponentes de procedencia China *_
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Opción N°: *2*

Por otro lado, China es el país que mas invierte en capacitación técnica


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 12, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Opción N°: *2*
> 
> Por otro lado, China es el país que mas invierte en capacitación técnica


Sip ya escuche que muchos Chineses son enbiados  a lo Ocidente para estudiar , pero con lo conpromiso irrevogable  de regresar y trabajar en su pais de origen. 
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 13, 2016)

Gracias Fogonazo!

MS14... tengo que actualizarme.

Lo he titulado chino, porque lo he comprado en una tienda de china...
Tengo entendido que la tecnología no es china, por lo que he oido, los chinos suelen copiar la tecnología y venden su versión saltándose por alto las patentes.

En este foro se ha hablado mucho de los componentes falsificados...¿versiones chinas? creo que sí. De ahí que a la hora de seleccionar mi amplificador escogí la versión L10-1 en la que los transistores de potencia no son los comúnmente falsificados 2sc5200.

Por otra parte LJM creo que es un diseñador chino, que vende sus productos en las tiendas on-line (aliexpress, e-bay...etc) y que parece que va perfeccionando sus diseños con el tiempo, puesto que he visto en algunos de sus amplificadores hasta una versión 9. El problema es que los vende pero no ofrece asistencia técnica, he buscado por todos los sitios y no encontré forma de contactarle. De hecho en algunas fotos de pcb de los circuitos que vende aparece su e-mail, pero... vienen devueltos como dirección inexistente.

Saludos


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 14, 2016)

Genial Sr. Fogonazo!!!
He observado que ha cambiado la conexión de C1 y los transistores de potencia. Verificaré en el pcb su ubicación.
También he hecho una comprobación y consiste en sustituir los transistores de potencia por los NJW0281/0302... y poniendo una carga de 2 ohm, no aparece distorsión en la senoidal.
Otra comprobación es que la respuesta no es plana... según el análisis de bode...la respuesta en frecuencia decae a partir de los 3 Khz.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2016)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> . . . Otra comprobación es que la respuesta no es plana... según el análisis de bode...la respuesta en frecuencia decae a partir de los 3 Khz.



Yo simulé una respuesta muy buena:
1Hz a 65KHz (-3db)
0.5Hz a 40KHz (-1db)


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 14, 2016)

Efectivamente, fue un lapso por mi parte a la hora de apreciar la escala vertical.
Les adjunto imagen de la gráfica.
Sr. Fogonazo, es usted un genio.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 24, 2017)

Después de mucho tiempo al fin he tenido 'tiempo' para instalar el amplificador objeto de este post, y siguiendo las instrucciones del Sr. Fogo en cuanto a la puesta en marcha, ya lo tengo funcionando y con mis diez dedos de la mano intactos 

Sólo que con un pequeño problema:
Noto el sonido ligeramente distorsionado. He comprobado la tensión en las resistencias de los colectores y me arroja una medición de entre 2.4 y 2.6 mV de media entre los seis transistores de potencia. Creo que es muy bajo según he leido por este foro.

- Teniendo en cuenta que las resistencias son de 0.22 ohm, correspondería una una corriente de reposo de 11 mA. He leido en diversos post referentes a este tema en que se recomienda alrededor de 45 mA. Entiendo que debería ajustarlo a 10 mV que correspondería a 45 mA ¿?

- Tengo la duda si esta corriente debe circular por cada resistencia individualmente, o en este caso al ser de 3 pares de salida, debería ser 1/3 ¿?

Gracias y un cordial saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2017)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Después de mucho tiempo al fin he tenido 'tiempo' para instalar el amplificador objeto de este post, y siguiendo las instrucciones del Sr. Fogo en cuanto a la puesta en marcha, ya lo tengo funcionando y con mis diez dedos de la mano intactos


  


> Sólo que con un pequeño problema:
> Noto el sonido ligeramente distorsionado. He comprobado la tensión en las resistencias de los colectores y me arroja una medición de entre 2.4 y 2.6 mV de media entre los seis transistores de potencia. Creo que es muy bajo según he leido por este foro.
> 
> - Teniendo en cuenta que las resistencias son de 0.22 ohm, correspondería una una corriente de reposo de 11 mA. He leido en diversos post referentes a este tema en que se recomienda alrededor de 45 mA. Entiendo que debería ajustarlo a 10 mV que correspondería a 45 mA ¿?


Sip, sería conveniente
Con esa corriente está trabajando en una zona clase "B", = distorsión de cruce.


> - Tengo la duda si esta corriente debe circular por cada resistencia individualmente, o en este caso al ser de 3 pares de salida, debería ser 1/3 ¿? . . .


Por *cada* resistencia sería bueno lograr unos 20/30 mA


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 24, 2017)

Gracias por su respuesta!

Este fin de semana me podré manos a la obra con el ajuste.

Adjunto unas fotos de como va quedando el montaje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2017)

Según diagrama R20 debería ser un preset de 1k y en las plaquetas se lo ahorraron y pusieron resistencia fija . . .


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 24, 2017)

No, dos metros. Si es un preset, multivueltas de color azul. Observe la foto. Está a la altura de la quinta resistencia blanca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2017)

Si , ahora pude verlo.

Pasame el diagrama final por favor


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 25, 2017)

El diagrama final es el que amablemente me envió el Sr. Fogo, ya que me entretuve en pasar a multisim el diagrama que me proporcionó el vendedor y éste no funcionaba, al parecer le ponen errores 'intencionados' para que nadie se los copie. No entiendo bien esta postura, puesto que a ningún usuario sin conocimientos como yo, no le resulta rentable copiar el circuito, teniendo en cuenta que los 2 amplificadores me costaron en aliexpress 34,67 euros, sólo compar los componentes sueltos para armarlos me hubiesen costado más dinero.

Por otra parte, el que decide armarlo por su cuenta es porque lo hace por entrenenimiento y autosatisfacción DIY, en este caso no es un cliente perdido ni el vendedor dejaría de vender el producto puesto que este 'cliente' no compraría el producto.

Volviendo al esquema original, como te indicaba anteriormente, lo modificó el Sr. Fogo, cambiando algunas conexiones, para que funcionara, aunque también cambió algunos componentes. Los transistores de potencia del esquema original son NJW. Sobre el esquema original del Sr. Fogo y basándome en el amplificador original (componentes) he rehecho el esquema, que se corresponde con el original y que te adjunto.



Transfiero también la información que he podido obtener de éste amplificador. Hay 2 versiones una monta transistores TOSHIBA 1943 5200 y la otra monta ON NJW0302 NJW0381, que es la versión que yo he comprado.

La información obtenida:

VERSION TOSHIBA:

SNR :>110dB
THO<0.01 SR =35V/US
Frequency Response 20-20K + - 0.5dB
Power supply range:dDC 2*40V-60V
more higher voltage more higher out put power.
note:
please adjust the blue rheostat slowly,
make the static current to about 30-50mA per transistor is recommend .

• Input voltage: Recommend DC +-50V
·SNR:110 dB
• Distortion <0.01 SR = 40V/uS
• Frequency response :20-20K + - 0.5 dB
• Output Power: 100W 8ohm, 350W 2ohm, 200W 4ohm, 400W 8ohm
• PCB Size: 200mm X 41.5mm
• Power transistors using original Toshiba 1943 5200
• original PHlLIPS BC546B BC556B
• Drive transistors using original Toshiba A1930 C517

VERSION ON:

Clase A Potencia de salida 50 W +50 W Potencia sin distorsión 8 ohmios
Clase A Y B La potencia de salida máxima 300 W A + 300 W
Recomendado Voltaje de entrada: Más o menos 28 V - 45 V DC Entrada.
Recomendado Transformador Parámetros : AC Doble 24 - 35 V Salida de CA Potencia de 300 W O Más

Información adicional, importante para clase A.

Se puede ajustar a la Clase A, pero la tensión de la clase A es DC25v - la tensión entre el tercer pasador del tubo y el OUT es 12mV. 12mV = 500 MA Merry


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2017)

Uhh , sonó mi máquina con el Multisim , estoy con otra


----------



## moncada (Abr 25, 2017)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Tengo la sospecha de que el esquema tiene algún error, ya que he repasado la simulación mil veces y no me he apercibido de ningún error al recrearla.
> .


R13 y R14 están mal dispuestas. 



Fogonazo dijo:


> FogoVersión (Patente en trámite)



Así funcionar, "funciona" pero ¿te has percatado de que en la simulación el téster indica más de 13v de continua a la salida? Pobre altavoz... He modificado las conexiones de R13 y R14 para que la cosa no se desmadre...

Dejo la corrección abajo.

Saludos.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 25, 2017)

moncada dijo:


> R13 y R14 están mal dispuestas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La versión buena es la que corrigió el Sr. Fogo. No me percaté al modificar los transistores de salida de algo que el cambió y que yo no he visto.

Lo he vuelto a rectificar, con los transistores NJW... y con R13-R14 y C1 conectados como el original.
Ahora creo que si funciona...


----------



## guarod (Abr 25, 2017)

moncada dijo:


> R13 y R14 están mal dispuestas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elimina la R6 y R10, y me cuentas como te va en la distorsion.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Abr 25, 2017)

¿Les importaria poner el esquema en pdf, png o jpg?


----------



## guarod (Abr 25, 2017)

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> ¿Les importaria poner el esquema en pdf, png o jpg?



Aqui lo tienes.


----------



## moncada (Abr 25, 2017)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> La versión buena es la que corrigió el Sr. Fogo. No me percaté al modificar los transistores de salida de algo que el cambió y que yo no he visto.


Si te refieres a la corrección y simulación del post nº 6 de Fogonazo, están mal conectadas las resistencias *R13* y* R14* que se corresponden al esquema *L10-1.jpg*. Fíjate en la indicación de voltaje del téster en el Multisim. En la simulación que dejé ya está corregida la disposición. No debe haber tanta continua a la salida si no, altavoces kaput 



> con R13-R14 y C1 conectados como el original.
> Ahora creo que si funciona...


 Si te refieres al esquema L10-1.jpg y éste se corresponde al montaje real, así no puede funcionar bien.



guarod dijo:


> Elimina la R6 y R10, y me cuentas como te va en la distorsion.



Si te refieres al esquema L10-1.jpg, esas resistencias de emisor del diferencial de entrada no las he tocado. En la simulación la distorsión ya es muy baja de por sí.





guarod dijo:


> Aqui lo tienes.



Ojo: este esquema está modificado respecto al original L10-1.jpg y procede de la simulación aportada por Fogonazo, incluyendo la corrección de R13 y R14 que hice y la supresión de R6 y R10 apuntada por guarod.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 25, 2017)

Siguiendo con el tema de la puesta en marcha... me he encontrado con una nueva traba. Les comento.

He reajustado la corriente de reposo, a 5 mV de tensión en la resistencia de un colector. La diferencia entre los seis colectores están entre 4.9mV y 5.2mV de media en ambos canales. Pero....

Hice otra comprobación rutinaria que fue medir el voltaje de salida en los altavoces y el resultado es el siguiente:

- Canal izquierdo oscila entre 0mV y 2mV
- Canal derecho oscila entre -12mV y 14mV

Si se fijan en las fotos tengo instalados protectores DC en ambos canales que me han protegido el altavoz porque vean lo que ocurre...

Al encender el equipo:

- Canal izquierdo. Sale un pico de encendido de aprox. +2v. El protector DC tarda unos 3 seg en desactivarse.
- Canal derecho. Sale un pico de -42v! es instantáneo y desaparece. El protector DC tarda unos 6 seg en desactivarse.

Al apagar el equipo:

- Canal izquierdo: Se pone inmediatamente a 0 mV.
- Canal derecho: Vuelve se poner a -42V! y va bajando lentamente, pero tarda algunos minutos en llegar a 0 v.

Como comentario adicional y creo que es necesario. En este equipo, tengo instalados unos temporizadores de alimentación DC. Es decir, al conectar el equipo se conecta el transformador, pero los amplificadores se conectan en DC a través de relés temporizados, que los instalé porque tengo protecciones térmicas que desconectan los amplificadores individualmente en caso de sobre temperatura tanto en el disipador, como en las resistencias de colectores.

Tendré que revisar mis conexiones, seguramente me haya equivocado y no haya pasado por un relé uno de los polos y de ahí esos -42V. Creo que he tenido suerte de no haberme cargado el amplificador al alimentarlo asimétricamente.





moncada dijo:


> Si te refieres a la corrección y simulación del post nº 6 de Fogonazo, están mal conectadas las resistencias *R13* y* R14* que se corresponden al esquema *L10-1.jpg*. Fíjate en la indicación de voltaje del téster en el Multisim. En la simulación que dejé ya está corregida la disposición. No debe haber tanta continua a la salida si no, altavoces kaput
> 
> Si te refieres al esquema L10-1.jpg y éste se corresponde al montaje real, así no puede funcionar bien.
> 
> ...



* La simulación de Fogo no tiene DC a la salida. Puede comprobarlo.
* Mi última modificación tampoco tiene DC con R13 y R14 conectadas como el el original.

Ah. Después de ajustar la corriente de reposo ha desaparecido la distorsión. Tendré que afinar los oídos cuando le instale los altavoces 'buenos'. De momento para las pruebas le tengo conectados unos pequeños baffles que no están en muy buenas condiciones (carne de cañón).

Adjunto también los archivos originales. El de Fogo y mi última modificación. En la última modificación, parece que la THD es algo inferior.


----------



## moncada (Abr 25, 2017)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> * La simulación de Fogo no tiene DC a la salida. Puede comprobarlo.



En efecto, acabo de comprobarlo y no tiene DC. Está correcto. Al iniciar la simulación me apareció esa tensión en el téster y la señal no estaba centrada en la retícula sino por encima del cero, lo cual indicaba presencia de continua. Ni idea de lo que ha podido pasar...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 25, 2017)

Creo que como leí por aquí anteriormente multisim hace 'soldaduras frías' cuando 'cableas' componentes 

...Y volviendo al tema de la prueba 'real' en que comenté que iba a revisar las conexiones de los relés de encendido... las conexiones estaban bien, pero para mi sorpresa observé que uno de los relés tenía los contactos pegados, fué tocarlo con el dedo y se despegaron, precisamente el polo negativo.

Este equipo lo construí creo que hace 25 años, hace casi dos años que lo tenía guardado y decidí renovarlo incluyendo estos amplificadores LJM. No sé si el relé se ha pegado por tener suciedad en sus contactos ¿? Ha estado funcionando bien durante 25 años ! Y no creo que hayan sufrido mucha carga en la puesta en marcha puesto que no lo he sometido a alto volumen. Si es cierto que al conectar los relés hacen una pequeña chispa.

Mi próxima tarea será limpiar los relés con limpiacontactos y no sé si se podría colocar un 'apagachispas', recuerdo que los antiguos coches de gasolina tenían un condensador entre los platinos cuya función erar disminuir la chispa para que los contactos no se quemaran. Los contactos son +42.5 -42.5 VDC aunque en vacío me mide +45 -45. ¿Alguien podría aportarme información al respecto?.

Gracias.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 27, 2017)

He encontrado información sobre el 'apagachispas' al parecer cuando los contactos son de AC se coloca un condensador de 100nF en seria con una resisistencia de 10 ohm. Este caso como es DC dicen que con un diodo colocado a la inversa, lógicamente, si no estuviera a la inversa la corriente pasaría por éste cuando los contactos estuviesen abiertos.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 28, 2017)

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> ¿Les importaria poner el esquema en pdf, png o jpg?



Aquí estan las 2 versiones que funcionan.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (May 1, 2017)

Volviendo al tema del 'apagachispas' el sistema de colocar los diodos inversamente entre los contactos NO funciona. Sigue saliendo chispa y terminan soldándose los contactos del relé.
Probaré con el sistema de resistencia y condensador...buscaré información y si funciona lo contaré.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (May 14, 2017)

Bueno amigos, he tenido la ocasión de probar el amplificador en una fiesta, ya con los altavoces de calidad instalados, y el resultado ha sido muy bueno. Lo he tenido funcionando a media potencia y la calidad del sonido ha sido excelente. Por otra parte, como habrán visto en las fotos, le tengo instalados termómetros digitales en los disipadores y ventiladores. La temperatura no ha superado los 40-45ºC, y en reposo por debajo de los 30ºC, prácticamente la temperatura ambiente. Puedo deducir que con una baja corriente de reposo, la ajusté a los valores que dijo el Sr Fogo, el sonido se puede considerar como bueno.
Ya sólo me queda resolver el apagachispas de los relés de encendido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2017)

Podrias subir un esquema que muestre  donde y como has conectado esos relays que tienen problemas de chispas????


----------



## direccionyproyectos (May 14, 2017)

Claro que sí, aquí le adjunto el esquema de bloques de la conexión de la etapa de potencia.

El relé se activa al encender el equipo y lo desactiva un termostato electrónico en el caso de sobrecalientamiento, desconectando la etapa de potencia de +-DC. Dispongo de dos circuitos iguales, uno por cada canal de audio, de modo que si una etapa se sobrecalienta, es desactivada individualmente y la otra sigue funcionando. Cuando al temperatura baja, vuelve a conectar a DC este canal de potencia.

Nunca tuve problemas con las antiguas etapas de potencia que tenía conectadas, pero al poner estas nuevas, parece que consumen mucha potencia al encender y sobrepasan la capacidad de los contactos de relés.

Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2017)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Claro que sí, aquí le adjunto el esquema de bloques de la conexión de la etapa de potencia.
> 
> El relé se activa al encender el equipo y lo desactiva un termostato electrónico en el caso de sobrecalientamiento, desconectando la etapa de potencia de +-DC. Dispongo de dos circuitos iguales, uno por cada canal de audio, de modo que si una etapa se sobrecalienta, es desactivada individualmente y la otra sigue funcionando. Cuando al temperatura baja, vuelve a conectar a DC este canal de potencia.
> 
> Nunca tuve problemas con las antiguas etapas de potencia que tenía conectadas, pero al poner estas nuevas, parece que consumen mucha potencia al encender y sobrepasan la capacidad de los contactos de relés.


  
No parece haber un motivo muy cierto para las chispas en el relay, a menos que se produzcan bajo alta potencia de salida. Si ese es el caso, yo haría una cosa diferente: No desconectaría el ampli de la alimentación a no ser que también tengas sincronizados los protectores de parlantes, ya que el PLOP puede ser gigantezco!!! Yo solamente desconectaría la entrada de señal y pondría la entrada del ampli a masa con un relay... si se hace cuidadosamente la conmutación puede llevarse a cabo de forma silenciosa y sin andar descolgando el ampli de la fuente.
Pero repito, de los esquemas del protector y del amplificador, no parece haber ninguna causa para producir chisperío (asumiendo que los relay estén buenos...)


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2017)

*NO* me gusta el sitio donde interrumpes la alimentación de ±Vcc de la placa.

Según creo entender existe otro relee que enciende/apaga el equipo 

En caso afirmativo, ¿ Es ese donde saltan chispas ?


----------



## direccionyproyectos (May 15, 2017)

Me explico con más detalle:

Dispongo de termostatos electrónicos en cada canal con NTC en disipadores para proteger el sobrecalentamiento de los transistores de potencia. NTC en resistencias de colectores de transistores de potencia para proteger de sobrecarga. NTC pegada entre resistencias 8 ohm en paralelo con fusibles de alimentación, para en caso de que funda el fusible la resistencia se caliente y desconecte también y otra... 

NTC en transformador de potencia que desconecta la alimentación general en caso de sobrecalentamiento del trafo.

En total 3 relés, el del trafo desconecta los 230 VAC que funciona perfectamente. Y dos, uno por canal que desconecta +-DC de las etapas de potencia por (sobrecalentamiento+sobrecarga+fusión de fusible)

La activación de los relés la hago a través de un monoetable realizado con un 555 que conecta el relé con un retraso de unos 3 seg desde que se alimenta el equipo. La razón, en caso de histéresis evitar que el relé entre apagados y encendidos contínuos (clic, clic, clic...) apagando y encendiendo a alta velocidad y que pueden hacer más daño que beneficio.

La alimentación del circuito Anti-Plop la tengo hecha desde la alimentación de éstos relés para DC, de forma los altavoces no se conectan a la salida hasta pasados otros 3 seg desde que se activa la alimentación DC. Adicionalmente también tengo un protector DC en la salida de altavoz para evitar que se conecte ante la existencia de más de 1 v en la salida.

La chispa, salta al entrar en conexión ambos relés de alimentación de DC (uno por cada canal). Salta el arco al unirse los contactos y una vez unidos se quedan soldados y al desconectar el equipo, a veces se queda soldado uno de los contactos + y otras veces el otro contacto -. Si vuelvo a conectar el equipo, como una de las ramas no se ha desconectado de la fuente de alimentación, ya que quedó soldada, esos 3 segundos que tarda en conectar tengo el amplificador alimentado sólo por una rama, eso hace que si pongo el voltímetro en la salida del altavoz me suelte un pico de 42 v, que no llega al altavoz porque tengo el Antiplop que se activa luego de 3 seg desde la alimentación DC del ampli.

La chispa salta incluso con la señal de entrada en corto. (sin audio y sin altavoces conectados). Creo que estos amplificadores tienen un pico elevado de arranque. O como dice el DR. Z los relés estén ya muy envejecidos. Creo que este equipo lo construí hace al menos 25 años, aunque este problema ha aparecido al reemplazar las etapas de potencia antiguas que tenían de salida un par darlington por estas chinas de 3 pares de transistores. La potencia va a ser la misma, puesto que la define la fuente de alimentación ya tenga 1 par, 3 pares como que tenga 300 pares, tal como decía el Sr. Fogo en uno de sus post. Otra cuestión es que el arranque de este ampli en particular sea más brusco y genere un pico instantáneo que se estabilice rápidamente, suficiente para quemar los contactos de los relés en el encendido.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2017)

Repito, *NO* me gusta interrumpir la conexión *±* entre placa/s y fuente.



Fogonazo dijo:


> *NO* me gusta el sitio donde interrumpes la alimentación de ±Vcc de la placa.. . .



Además, ese relee trabaja conmutando tensiones continuas de cierto valor y que no son muy amigables con los contactos de los relees.

No sirve de nada un corte cuando se quemó un fusible, ya que el fusible si se quemó es porque algo ya se puso en corto.
Como dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _*"Los transistores de salida protegen a los fusibles, NO a la inversa "*_

Yo armaría un sistema mas sencillo.
Detección de sobre-temperatura:
Nivel: 1 Arrancan el/los ventiladores.
Nivel: 2 Da un aviso luminoso y/o sónico de que algo NO está bien  
Nivel: 3 Apaga el transformador de alimentación general.

Para la detección, un termistor sobre cada disipador

Para el transformador un switch termostato auto-reseteable KLIXON adherido al transformador.





​
Incluso se podría hacer una serie de estos termostatos, uno en cada disipador y otro en el transformador, llegado el caso que la temperatura ascienda a unos 85° se abre la serie y se apaga el transformador.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (May 15, 2017)

Haré caso y anularé la desconexión de alimentación de las placas.

Y combinando la idea que ha dado el Dr. Z, podría usar los relés para desconectar la señal de entrada y ponerlos a masa, de esta forma silencio el canal del amplificador mientras se enfría.

Los ventiladores... los tengo, los alimento a través de un regulador de voltaje DC a baja velocidad (7V) y cuando alcanza cierta temperatura (lo tengo ajustado a 40 ºC) le he puesto un termostato digital, puentea el regulador y alimenta los ventiladores directamente (12V). De esta forma consigo un enfriamiento 'silencioso' mientras está a bajo nivel (lo normal en casa) y cuando está a alto nivel, en consecuencia aumenta la temperatura, los ventiladores aumentarán el caudal, darán ruído pero no se apreciará. Creo que puede apreciarse en las fotos que he adjuntado con anterioridad.

La activación de los relés por temperatura la tengo monitorizada con unos leds rojos intermitentes en el panel frontal.

Gracias por vuestros consejos!



Actualizo fotos de la instalación.
Los disipadores son de fabricación casera, he hecho un tunel de ventilación atornillando pequeños tubos de aluminio entre si y a su vez atornillados al chasis. Todo mejorado con pasta térmica. La mejor forma de aprovechar los barrotes de una vieja puerta de aluminio Aproximadamente 1 Kg de aluminio por canal


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2017)

Podrias decirnos el modelo del relay?? O al menos cuales son las caracteristicas de corte de DC.

El corte de DC es muy j0did0 por que la tension entre contactos nunca se hace cero como la AC y por eso el arco (chispa) no se apaga solo. Los relay que cortan 250V 5A en AC solo cortan 28V a 2 o 3A en DC.

Vos veras.....


----------



## direccionyproyectos (May 15, 2017)

Si, son los que se aprecian en las fotos, las tomé durante el proceso de montaje, pero puedo decirle que indican sólo los 280 ohm de la bobina, en la foto no se ven bien, pero no indican la intensidad admisible de los contactos. Cierto es que tengo otros relés de la marca omron y si llevan grabado en un costado la intensidades admisibles. Tengo uno de un sólo contacto que indica 10A a 30VDC - 10A 250VAC1 y 5A 250VAC3. Pero también creo haber visto otros que en DC indican menos amperaje.

De todos modos, creo que voy a hacer caso y no interrumpir la alimentación DC. Puedo emplearlos tal y como usted dijo en cortar la señal de audio. El resultado es el mismo, relajar el ampli mientras enfría. 

Por otro lado los fusibles de alimentación DC, cierto es lo que dice el Sr. Fogo, que antes de que salten habrán saltado los transistores de potencia...pero en caso de que se pongan éstos últimos en corto me protegerán el trafo de la fuente, creo que es el componente más caro del sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2017)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Si, son los que se aprecian en las fotos, las tomé durante el proceso de montaje, pero puedo decirle que indican sólo los 280 ohm de la bobina, en la foto no se ven bien, pero no indican la intensidad admisible de los contactos. Cierto es que tengo otros relés de la marca omron y si llevan grabado en un costado la intensidades admisibles. Tengo uno de un sólo contacto que indica 10A a 30VDC - 10A 250VAC1 y 5A 250VAC3. Pero también creo haber visto otros que en DC indican menos amperaje.


En realidad lo que importa es la tensión de corte, por que ella es la que genera el arco. Yo tengo un par de relay SPDT también Omron y cortan 16A en 250V AC pero en DC solo cortan a 30V... y si vos está cortando 45V DC tenes que conseguir un relay muuuuuy bueno y muuuuuuy costoso para poder interrumpir esa tensión.


----------

